# Statistics and history about beekeeping for different countries?



## wobeek (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi 

I'm new here, can somebody help me where to find some statics and history about beekeeping for different countries.

Stats for honey export, import, hive number, hive production,... for different countries.

Something like this: http://www.airborne.co.nz/bkstats.shtml or http://www.airborne.co.nz/Wldstats.html

Thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Wobe!


----------



## wobeek (Jan 8, 2013)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Wobe!


Thank you AmericasBeekeeper


----------



## wobeek (Jan 8, 2013)

Anybody to help me with this?


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Although the Australian honey industry frequently releases reports, they seem to be mostly 'snapshots' of current events rather than historical data. I found a historical analysis report from 1983 but is a long-winded document (not a quick summary of statistics) http://adl.brs.gov.au/data/warehouse/pe_abarebrs99000136/pc10039.pdf

Sorry, I couldn't find anything more suitable. It would be possible to go through all the reports http://www.honeybee.org.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=51&Itemid=49 and compile your own data, but that could be a very time-consuming exercise.


----------



## wobeek (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you Jeanette 



Jeanette said:


> Although the Australian honey industry frequently releases reports, they seem to be mostly 'snapshots' of current events rather than historical data. I found a historical analysis report from 1983 but is a long-winded document (not a quick summary of statistics) http://adl.brs.gov.au/data/warehouse/pe_abarebrs99000136/pc10039.pdf
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't find anything more suitable. It would be possible to go through all the reports http://www.honeybee.org.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=51&Itemid=49 and compile your own data, but that could be a very time-consuming exercise.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is a good current rundown of the import and export market in the US. http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/fvmhoney.pdf

Also a good rundown of the world market picture up to 2005. The big picture as regards to the major net honey importers and exporters remains essentially unchanged. 
http://www.sadctrade.org/files/Honey Trade Information Brief.pdf


----------



## wobeek (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you jim lyon, this is great. Thanks.



jim lyon said:


> Here is a good current rundown of the import and export market in the US. http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/fvmhoney.pdf
> 
> Also a good rundown of the world market picture up to 2005. The big picture as regards to the major net honey importers and exporters remains essentially unchanged.
> http://www.sadctrade.org/files/Honey Trade Information Brief.pdf


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome Wobeek!


----------

